# No tests- should I worry?



## lyla2004 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi everyone. I've had symptoms since spring last year, but have only recently been to my doctor. He handed me a leaflet on IBS and basically said "there's no cure so monitor your diet and see if anything affects you.It's very common". Other people on this sight have had all sorts of tests, are these really necessary and normally done? I'm only 20 so I assume the doctor thought I was too young to have anything serious. Also, I often have indigestion type pains higher up in my abdomen, does any one else and could this be related?Thanks


----------



## Sarah Akerman (Dec 21, 2003)

I'm 18 and have had a Colonoscopy, Gastroscopy and numerous blood tests done at the hospital so age has nothing to do with it. Your doctor knows best so dont worry. For most people diet can control your symptoms but it takes time to work out what are your 'trigger foods' that is to say what foods give u whatever symptoms you have.


----------



## Arch-Angel (Aug 13, 2004)

my GI didn't run anytests on me either. =( but they do know.. (but i'm getting a second opinion lol)


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I wouldn't worry, as long as he is sure. You could ask for a blood test and stool test to make sure there is no infections.


----------



## kschultz (Jul 8, 2004)

From an article posted by Eric that I thought you might find relevant ... *Differential Diagnosis* Common illnesses that may be confused with IBS include lactose intolerance, diverticular disease, drug-induced diarrhea, biliary tract disease, laxative abuse, parasitic diseases, bacterial enteritis, eosinophilic gastritis or enteritis, microscopic (collagenous) colitis, and early inflammatory bowel disease. *The bimodal age distribution of patients with inflammatory bowel disease makes it imperative to evaluate both younger and older patients for these conditions.* In patients > 40 yr with a change in bowel habits, particularly those with no previous IBS symptoms, colonic polyps and tumors must be excluded by colonoscopy. In patients > 60 yr, ischemic colitis should be considered.Pelvic examination in women helps rule out ovarian tumors and cysts or endometriosis, which may mimic IBS. Hyperthyroidism, carcinoid syndrome, medullary cancer of the thyroid, vipoma, and the Zollinger-Ellison syndrome are possibilities in patients with diarrhea. Patients with constipation and no anatomic lesion should be evaluated for hypothyroidism or hyperparathyroidism. *If the patient's history and laboratory studies suggest malabsorption* , absorption tests should rule out tropical sprue, celiac disease, and Whipple's disease. Finally, elimination disorders (eg, pelvic floor dyssynergia) should be considered as a cause of constipation in patients who report excessive straining on defecation. http://www.merck.com/mrkshared/mmanual/sec...apter32/32a.jsp


----------



## kschultz (Jul 8, 2004)

I don't expect my doctor to know everything about every condition. Is your doctor a General Practitioner, or a GI specialist.If he is not a specialist, I would be asking for a referral to someone who has extensive experience with your particular condition to make these specific decisions on testing or not testing, and who discusses with you the basis for these decisions.


----------



## eucg10 (Oct 25, 2004)

I just turned 20 in October, I've seen two different gastroenterologist and have had different tests done, but even before the tests based on my symptoms they both told me I had IBS. The tests were just to rule out any other possibilities. I've had blood work done, the lactose intolerance test, endoscopy, a ctscan, and upper gi with small intestine series. After all those tests all they could come up with was IBS and some gastritis. If your doctor doesn't think you need the tests then maybe you don't but if you'd feel more comfortable having them done then talk to your doctor about it. Honestly having the tests made me feel better because now I know that it is IBS and not some other disease with similar symptoms.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I just feel like if they can find out if it is IBS by just stool tests and blood tests then its not worth the wait, or the pain of the other ones.


----------



## B.Walker (Oct 27, 2004)

I have not had any test done except a stool sample. There was no infection so they came to the conclusion that I have IBS. Maybe I should ask to see a specialist.


----------



## decemberm00n (Nov 23, 2004)

I went to the doctor when I was 19. He did a stool test and a blood test which oth came back normal and okay. So he tried me on some meds, after those didn't help he suggested a colonospy (sp?).But I had have symptons since I was like 13.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There is some evidence that extensive and invasive testing when you are pretty sure it is IBS based on blood tests and stool tests more often than not does more harm than good.If you are older (getting into colon cancer age ranges) they are more likely to do a colonoscopy to check for that--and some people are old enought they should have them every year anyway (over 50).The stress of the testing and the prep and the waiting for results etc is what seems to make some people's IBS worse. And they did extensive testing in a study awhile ago to see what % of people with typical IBS symptoms and no red flags showing up in the stool and blood tests, and something like 95% of the time the tests would just come back all normal anyway.The more invasive the test the more likely there is for risk. Although rare, the scope can go through the wall of the colon if there is a weak spot and there are problems with sedation and all of that, and causing a medical emergancy even if rare, when the chances are so high that the test will be normal....some doctors tend to air on the "do no harm" end of thing and only do scopings when there is something out of the ordinary for IBS.So I wouldn't be too concerned about not getting a scope as long as everything seem pretty typical for IBS, and you are in the young adult category.K.


----------

